# Can I use my Android Phone (Samsung Galaxy S4) as a GPS logger for my 5Dmkiii?



## gregborkman (Aug 1, 2014)

Can i use my android phone as a gps logger for my 5dmkiii?
I've read reviews of the GP-E2 GPS Receiver Canon makes and they aren't particularly great (lack of accuracy that sort of thing)

If so what do I need?


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes, I've done that on other phones. You need an app that will save the data in a GPS standard format (like GPX or KML), and another free tool (just Google for it - I think it was EasyGPS that I used to use http://www.easygps.com/) that matches the GPS coordinates to your photos and imports them to the EXIF data.

I do this with my Garmin GPS and Photomechanic, though there are other apps (LR?) that can do this as well and that as well. Plus, it looks like Panoramio can do it.

Make sure your phone & camera clocks are synchronized otherwise you won't be happy with the results.


----------



## Gert Arijs (Aug 1, 2014)

I use GPSlogger. Super easy to use. Just LR does the trick to sync. Make sure the time is the same on phone and camera.


----------



## gregborkman (Aug 1, 2014)

Id probably have to mount my phone on the body if I wanted directional readings right? (Im going to be shooting from a helicopter and need to know where and which direction im shooting)


----------



## eli452 (Aug 1, 2014)

gregborkman said:


> Id probably have to mount my phone on the body if I wanted directional readings right? (Im going to be shooting from a helicopter and need to know where and which direction im shooting)


I used a couple of such apps. They log on request or periodically the GPS location of the phone and match it to your photos based on time sync of the GPS readings and the time recorded on the photo. No directional info in the apps I know.


----------



## lintoni (Aug 2, 2014)

I use Open GPS Tracker and export the track as a.gpx file then use GPicSync to then geotag my images. Both are free and work well (GPicSync tagging both jpegs and CR2 files).

https://code.google.com/p/open-gpstracker/
https://code.google.com/p/gpicsync/


----------



## FEBS (Aug 2, 2014)

Here another possible solution. Geotag photo pro, an app for your smartphone. Runs on iOS and android. I use it on iOS and the result in combination with lightroom is ok. They also have an downloadable application on there website to tag your photos with the logging. Only disadvantage is the power consumption of the battery. Then I really need to charge every day.

http://www.lightroomsecrets.com/?tag=geotagging


----------



## FEBS (Aug 2, 2014)

I did first mis the fact that you want tagging right out of a helicopter. 

As far as I know, take the gp-e2 as this is the only one I know which also includes direction. I have seen no apps so far with direction included.
Concerning accuracy, be ware that you will be sitting in a helicopter so any gps logger might have troubles then:

because most of the area around you is metal which reduces radio wave (cage of Farady)
your logger has no open view to the satellites as in open fields
the rotorblades might cause interference and reflection of those radio waves, so the accuracy seems a big problem to me


----------



## Botts (Aug 2, 2014)

If you're using a Mac, then get HoudahGeo from houdah software.

All you need then is any app for your Android that can export a GPX track. Most running or cycling apps can do this.


----------



## m (Aug 2, 2014)

Here's a video that illustrates a possible workflow:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aVgBt3ztXM


----------

